# Ghost knife



## reny777 (Apr 4, 2018)

hi guys my husband bought a ghost knife about a week ago he was eating and was fine but now he’s not eating and acting strange laying on his side under the light before he would hide when the lights were on but now he just stays anywhere in the tank and looks like his breathing is heavy everything in the tank is normal we got it tested what do you think is wrong with him


----------

